

Show HN: Rate Elevator Pitch Videos - acremades
https://rockthepost.com/pitch/browse

======
FajitaNachos
I watched the first 5 or 6 videos and couldn't help but notice how unrefined
they all were. Is that normal? While I liked a couple of the ideas, it just
seemed like some of these were submitted after only a couple takes.

